# Favorite types of hunting



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Stalking with a selfbow.

I don't care what I'm after so long as I'm stlakign with a selfbow


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

i also have a hard time choosing between turkey and whitetails, i get more of an adrenaline rush with deer, but see more turkey hunting(at least last year).


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Ummm...deer...wait, no, turkey definitely turkey,...or, mayyyybeeeeee hogs?
I don't know I love it all.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

deer, turkey, squirrel. pretty much anything witgh a bow( or sometimes a blowgun.)


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Anything that moves.......no seriously, whitetails out of a treestand
(nothin better than that)


----------



## wideerhunter94 (Feb 1, 2009)

i like whitetail the best but i also like turkey hunting and pheasant hunting


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Elk,your not in a stand, with hours of waiting then some adrenaline. If you are on the herd, then the whole hunt is action packed. Your shaking all day long.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Deer, turkey, waterfowl.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

deer, turkey, ducks, and geese


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Deer **** Turkeys


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

you **** hunt too??? what kinda dog u got?


----------



## ByrdJr. (Dec 27, 2006)

deer out of a stand and small game with a bow my dream hunt is stalkin elk with a bow


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

yea i wanna try turkeys


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Deer*

Get more of an adrenilin rush with deer..but i love turkey hunting and dove hunting!!


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

you get more of a adrenalin rush with deer andrew???


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

bowhunter130 said:


> you **** hunt too??? what kinda dog u got?


Your qeustion is kinda off subject but oh well but yea I HUNT **** (little bit of trapping to but its still kinda learrning curve for me) I have 3 diferent dogs I hunt with only own 2 but can hunt with 3 but there's
Wishbone: german shorthair mix with bluetick and lab -best dry land corn field hunter you can find
Star: blue tick mixed with lab lab is more showing tho energenic and great fighter 
Midnight:Bluetick lab mix long legs back in his younger years he normally never treed a **** he always caught them first


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

birds and squirrels!!


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

anything that is in season. deer is spot and stalk. love it so much fun:wink:


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

i have a five month old walker pup out of Sackett jr. i believe he will be great


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

bowhunter130 said:


> you get more of a adrenalin rush with deer andrew???


Well it is pretty close you get a lot od adrenilen rush with both deer and turkey it is hard to decide..


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

seeing a whitetail run while up in my climber... nothing in this world beats that feeling.


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

whitetail and exotics for me...


----------



## xcaskah2x (Jan 13, 2009)

i hunt spots, indoor and out xD


----------



## Rockstar98 (Feb 10, 2009)

Deer and Rabbits


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

turkey is the most fun cause i hate sitting in a stand all day.
deer is my second cause its such a rush when one pops out
squirrel and rabbit are also at the top cause the season is long and they are so fun to hunt.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Anything that is legal


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Deer....i would like to try turkey.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Elk Hunting, by far


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

For now it's deer, but it might change when my grandfather takes me out to elk hunt in Colorado this year or the next year.


----------



## Hapa girl (Nov 29, 2008)

Well I hunt wild sheep and goats. I'd like to try for a deer, but the only deer in the state are on Molokai (small island off Maui) and I haven't gone yet. Don't shoot pigs because I don't eat 'em. I never tried turkey hunting before...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hapa girl said:


> Well I hunt wild sheep and goats. I'd like to try for a deer, but the only deer in the state are on Molokai (small island off Maui) and I haven't gone yet. Don't shoot pigs because I don't eat 'em. I never tried turkey hunting before...


There's a guy living in Hawaii by the name of Manny Padroni. He hunts hogs and what not there with selfbows made from local strawberry guave. He frequents paleoplanet.com with lots of picuters and is a master bowyer.


----------



## bowman43 (Mar 13, 2009)

Anything with bow and arrow. Primarily big game!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Bowhunting deer in Ohio.


----------

